

Recent progress in Debian/kFreeBSD - danieldk
http://robertmh.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/recent-improvements-with-debian-gnukfreebsd/

======
rwmj
FreeBSD is noticeably faster on every PC I've used it on, compared to Linux.
(The downside being the terrible packaging system and not-quite-so-wide
variety of packages and device drivers).

So Debian packaging + FreeBSD kernel sounds like a winner to me!

I'm off to try and install it in a VM.

